# RAIU & Thyroid Scan



## Dory (Jul 23, 2012)

I got the report from my thyroid scan today.

PROCEDURE: The patient received an oral dose of 0.221 mCi of NaI-123 and images were obtained at approximately 24 hours.

FINDINGS:
The thyroid gland is normal in position and configuration. Planer view suggests the thyroid is increased in size. Tracer distribution is homogeneous throughout the gland. The 24-hour I-123 thyroid uptake is 60% (normal = 10-30%).

IMPRESSION:
1. 24-hour I-123 thyroid uptake is 60% (normal = 10-30%).
2. Enlarged thyroid gland with increased uptake is in keeping with Grave's Disease.

From experience, would you want an ultrasound too? Endo says the goiter I have will get better on the Methimazole. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to close this thread--the same thread has been opened in the Lab Results section and has posters posting in it. Thanks!


----------

